# Training Cones



## sdust (Mar 1, 2012)

Does anyone have a good source for the orange training cones, at a good price, which I could purchase just to practice with? Thanks Debbie Goad


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Mar 1, 2012)

I buy the soccer cones at Walmart...4 cones for $4 if I remember right....I also have picked up those plastic pumpkins that kids trick or treat with after Halloween on sale for like 25 cents.


----------



## R Whiteman (Mar 2, 2012)

We have used 1 gallon plastic milk jugs filled with gravel or water.


----------



## susanne (Mar 2, 2012)

We also have used the milk jugs, but they are a bit bulky to store. I found cones at the dollar store. They are sold as water toys, but they are stable, nest inside one another for storage and cost $1 apiece. They're only stocked in summer, however.

You might also check with the highway dept. to see if they have any used cones available.


----------



## Barnmother (Mar 4, 2012)

Schneiders http://www.sstack.co...bow-Cones-SET6/ They have some rainbow ones on sale I have been thinking about getting some. 6 - 9" cones for $12.95


----------



## sdust (Mar 4, 2012)

Prefect! Thanks Barnmother!! I never can seem to find the cones at my Walmart. Love this forum!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Mar 5, 2012)

The cones at Walmart are in the sports section near soccer stuff...Target has them too. The are collapsible if you run them over. Those rainbow ones are neat too!


----------



## New mini (Mar 5, 2012)

I have just bought some of the scoccer cones. Is there anyplace that gives how far apart the cones should be? I just want to do something different driving and thought cones would be fun and get Lance's mind going again.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a set of the rainbow cones but don't think I ever opened them, nevermind used them! Guess I should buy another set and instead of numbering my cones I can just color-code them!

Leia


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 13, 2012)

http://www.halfcircleranch.com/store/pc/Tall-Plastic-Cones-45p88.htm

This is where I bought my rainbow cones, and I got the orange ones (different sizes) from Home Depot.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 13, 2012)

Distance between cones depends on what you are doing, but I suggest practicing with the narrowest possible spacing. I think (?) that is 2 inch wheel clearance for Progressive Cones??? I had been practicing with them farther apart and hen went to a Pleasure Driving Show where they were REALLY CLOSE (avatar photo, although that doesn't show how close they were!). I just set them in the field and go through them in random order so Princess never knows where we are going next. She loves this!! OK, we both do...


----------

